# Maybe the greatest text ever



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

So a few weeks ago I texted my WW and said. "Hope you didn't forget"

I put my phone down and went back to work an hour or so later I looked at it and she had replied twice
The first reply was "what do you mean"

The second was "If your referring to the mess I created in our marriage no I have not. I think about that everyday and thankful that You did not leave me. "
I replied that all I wanted to say was hope you don't forget I love you (sappy I know but it's something she said she needed me to say more)

I must say I was happy and sad by her reply

Sad because of all this that has went on

Happy because it is on her mind and her taking blame for her actions and finally giving me credit for staying to work this out. 

No real reason for this post just sharing a small victory , some days it never seems like you can win gotta enjoy the good moments.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

love=pain said:


> So a few weeks ago I texted my WW and said. "Hope you didn't forget"
> 
> I put my phone down and went back to work an hour or so later I looked at it and she had replied twice
> The first reply was "what do you mean"
> ...


It does make you feel good.. My wife left me a note this morning with my coffee telling me how very sorry she is for every bad decision she's made in our relationship and for all the heartache that she's caused me, and how I'm wonderful and loving and committed and I deserve none of this, she's not afraid of hard work and she'll work harder than ever and thanks for the opportunity to still be in my life to have the chance to try to earn back my love, respect and trust.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Fortunate misunderstanding. Hope everywhere.
Glad to hear it. Thanks for sharing.


----------

